

Universal Picks Up Steve Jobs Movie - smacktoward
http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/universal-picks-up-steve-jobs-752149?mobile_redirect=false

======
Fraazz
I really don't care. Steve Jobs was a huge prick in real life and Hollywood
will canonize him again.

